# Statistical Arbitrage Market Neutral Strategy - thread closed



## skc (24 November 2011)

Would the mods kindly explain why this thread was closed?

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=23825

Thanks


----------



## Joe Blow (24 November 2011)

A quick check of the thread starter's email address and some basic investigation revealed that the thread was a cover for the promotion of a commercial product.

However, the thread starter has now been suspended. If there is genuine non-commercial interest in the topic I am happy to unlock the thread.


----------



## skc (24 November 2011)

Joe Blow said:


> A quick check of the thread starter's email address and some basic investigation revealed that the thread was a cover for the promotion of a commercial product.
> 
> However, the thread starter has now been suspended. If there is genuine non-commercial interest in the topic I am happy to unlock the thread.




Thanks Joe. There was decent discussion but it's probably dead now.


----------



## Joe Blow (24 November 2011)

skc said:


> Thanks Joe. There was decent discussion but it's probably dead now.




I have reopened it anyway, just in case someone wants to come back to it in the future.


----------

